# Plastic wood



## tamme11 (May 30, 2008)

Does any no of anything that will disolve plastic wood. I have a clock that someone caulked the glass in with plastic wood. Any ideas on how to get it out.

Thanks in advance
Gary Best


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gary,

I've used professional strength Goof Off with some success. Plastic Wood is almost indestructible...

Make sure its the professional strength, the basic Goof Off is too light weight.

You'll have to be careful not to damage the clock.

Mike


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Mek


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Gary

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Acetone AKA finger nail polish is what I use to freshen plastic wood. It will remove finishes


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

+1 for acetone


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Google

=======


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

tamme11 said:


> Does any no of anything that will disolve plastic wood. I have a clock that someone caulked the glass in with plastic wood. Any ideas on how to get it out.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Gary Best


Hi Gary - Acetone is recommended for cleanup, whether it will touch the cured stuff is anybodies guess. I, personally doubt it. Is it really glass? or a plastic lens thing? If glass you may try MEK, if plastic........
good luck


----------

